# Homestead in Rural VA for sale



## KatyMS (Feb 16, 2017)

We have 14.5 mostly-wooded acres with a spring-fed creek, 24 x 32 solid wood barn (less than 5 yrs old), chicken coop, organic garden, shed, fruit trees, herbs, flowers, and lots of wildlife. Home is a 30ft Colorado Yurt on a 40 x 40 deck with an attached 2-story 16 x 20 addition. Delicious and clean well water runs into an approved greywater system with an indoor composting toilet. Wood and propane heat. Out in the country but not too far from civilization. Rocky Mount, VA is 20 minutes away. Floyd 45 minutes, Roanoke 45+ minutes, Blue Ridge Parkway 6-7 miles, Philpott Lake 20 minutes, Greesboro and Winston-Salem, NC about an hour and a half.

Linking to the realtor.com add (with lots of pictures) but feel free to let me know if you have any questions!

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/3523-Turners-Creek-Rd_Ferrum_VA_24088_M57136-45707


----------

